# I know this is against the rules... but I have to ask.



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get some sweet looking Cohibo Cigars made in Habanos.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> Anyone know where I can get some sweet looking Cohibo Cigars made in Habanos.


Dude, I'm not sure *where* _Cohibo_ cigars are made, good luck!


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Not sure if you are being serious or what's going on


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Apparently only on the beaches of Mexico.:tu


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

kvaughan said:


> Not sure if you are being serious or what's going on


See here, it's hilarious.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145706


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

:r COHIBO!!!!.:r

My favorite:ss


----------



## basso4735 (Feb 17, 2008)

Cohibos are the special cohiba stock that only the elite are allowed to smoke. :r


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

BamBam said:


> See here, it's hilarious.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=145706


:r

Just left to read that thread and was coming back to post my apology :hn


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Cohibos are rarer than Dunhill Cabinettas. Word has it less than 8,000 were rolled - ever. :ss


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

It is against the rules here to ask for sources for the super-rare, super-premuim Cohibo. 

The Moderators will deal with you....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I will *NEVER* reveal my source for the elusive "Cohibo" smokes... its a super secret squirrel place that sells them for $45 a piece :tu

Oh no! I've said too much
:r


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

No seriously. I would like to know where you can get Cohibos too. :chk


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I will *NEVER* reveal my source for the elusive "Cohibo" smokes... its a super secret squirrel place that sells them for $45 a piece :tu
> 
> Oh no! I've said too much
> :r


Where are you getting them that cheap.....I've been paying $100 a stick.

They only made 300 of them ever!

:r:tg :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ir13 said:


> Where are you getting them that cheap.....I've been paying $100 a stick.


Like I said......_*SUPER*_ secret squirrel


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Great, now I am looking for Squirrels holding Cohibos...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Funnymantrip said:


> Great, now I am looking for Squirrels holding Cohibos...


Ssssshhhh!


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Cohibo debacle update: 

Kept the Cohibo band, for what, I don't know. 

Informed the purchaser to ONLY buy CCs from LCDH shops, period. Explained that there is no such things as CCs sold at the street level. After a few "are you sure?" 's, I think he understands. Stated the Bolivar was from a drugstore, behind the counter in a humi, so I am giving that one a shot.

Gave the 2 COHIBO's to a friend in the office here, who smokes on occasion (giving him a lot of my NC stock to make room for CCs...lol) explaining that they were not the real deal, probably a local product (Mexico), and to try, if he does not like, to toss. 

So, lesson learned, they will get smoked (maybe), we got a chuckle in our otherwise busy lives, and I get a great avatar.......

Maybe it was worth the money?:tu:ss

Vivo Cohibo!!!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Costa said:


> Viva Cohibo!!!


no no no.. it's Vivo Cohibo! hahaha


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Costa said:


> Kept the Cohibo band, for what, I don't know.


Dude, you so need to put the picture up on cafe express so that we can all buy the "Vivo Cohibo" t-shirt.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Funnymantrip said:


> Anyone know where I can get some sweet looking Cohibo Cigars made in Habanos.


Cubo


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Costa said:


> Cohibo debacle update:
> and I get a great avatar.......
> 
> Maybe it was worth the money?:tu:ss
> ...


You are definately now in the running for best avatar....and your "Cohibo Aficionado" is hilarious.

"Vivo Cohibo" needs to be in the Hall of Fame....I can't even think about it wthout cracking up.

Behikes are crap compared to Vivo Cohibo's.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> Cubo


I just peed myself....HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

All you people talking about your sources for CohibO's are now on Double-Secret-Probation.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm making some calls to Mexico. I have a fever, and the only prescription, is more Cohibo!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

ROFL!


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*sigh* gold records...

...I mean cigars.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ambientboy said:


> I'm making some calls to Mexico. I have a fever, and the only prescription, is more Cohibo!


Damn, I needs to gets me some of those Cohibo's. I can put them in my collection right next to my glass top box. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Secret Squirrel Protecting His Hoard of Cohibos*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *Secret Squirrel Protecting His Hoard of Cohibos*


Vin I love this!!
Looks like a bomb launcher for Old Turtle Sailors crew!! :r:r:r:r


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

Great! Now everyone is going to be smoking them!!


Long live Cohibo!!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

My ex-wife is going to Cancun here next month. I hope she brings me back some of those Cohibos!!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I will *NEVER* reveal my source for the elusive "Cohibo" smokes... its a super secret squirrel place that sells them for $45 a piece :tu
> 
> Oh no! I've said too much
> :r


I pay $45 per inch. I'm getting robbed. :hn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*:r :r :r One of the funniest threads I have read...

I don't know if your doctors have diagnosed what is wrong with you guys, but I'm sure the word for it is unnecessarily long and hard to pronounce. *


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I will *NEVER* reveal my source for the elusive "Cohibo" smokes... its a super secret squirrel place that sells them for $45 a piece :tu
> 
> Oh no! I've said too much
> :r


Are you sure? I have some unreleased Jenna tapes.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

RUJohnny99 said:


> Cubo


I laughed out loud - and I don't often do that on CS :tu


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

If you cannot find any of those Cohibos, I can sell you a real nice Nintendi game.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

My wife has a Prado bag From Milon.. I wonder if it was full of Cohibos, and she held out on me.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> snip...*long and hard*...snip


You said it man. Fortunate side effect of too many Cohibos. :tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Aren't Cohibos only found in the super rare Glass Top Box?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

stig said:


> Aren't Cohibos only found in the super rare Glass Top Box?


Huh???  Mine came in a plastic box - do you think they were fake???


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

This should be a posty automatically sent to those who enter the site asking this as a legit question..


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I get em from the same place i get my Bolex watches


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

butterbeezy said:


> I get em from the same place i get my Bolex watches


Too cheap...you should move up to Rolax!


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

You can get them in quite a few shops in Cozumel where they sell tourist stuff. When I was there they wanted anywhere between 14 USD and 20 USD for Cohibos. They don't seem to have them in cigar stores where they don't sell tourist stuff.
The barbershop pole Cohibas where even more - starting at 20 bucks (not Pesos).
Rgds
WeekendSmoker


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

RUJohnny99 said:


> Cubo


Was it Cubo...or CubER? They might have been Kennedy's favorite then!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

The guy that sold me my Cohibos told me they were a special regional release - hard to find. :ss


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

I hear that the man who rolled Cohibos was shot in the face after making 1000 cigars, just to make sure that no one can roll more no lie!!!


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ssssshhhh!


That picture is awesome!!!!!! I am still laughing, getting a little water in t he eyes now.

I should also mention that I have gone into my impression (a damn fine one I might add) of Morocco Mole.

Geeee Secret, why didn't you just uuuuuse the phront dooooorrrr?

Oh ok, breathe now. I am sad. There is now way that picture should entertain me like that.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

My wife is taking one of her shopping excursions to Canal Street in NYC on Friday. I've always told her to avoid buying Cubans there, but I'll have her see if they sell Cohibos in Chinatown.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

This thread has so many different levels of funny: those pic's, "Cubo", etc.............

Ya know, when all is said and done, that damn cigar was worth $25, maybe more....:r


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Costa said:


> This thread has so many different levels of funny: those pic's, "Cubo", etc.............
> 
> Ya know, when all is said and done, that damn cigar was worth $25, maybe more....:r


I thought a few times after first reading about it that I would pay for one, just for the pure comedy of it!


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

jaycarla said:


> I thought a few times after first reading about it that I would pay for one, just for the pure comedy of it!


I am feeling the same way. When we go to Mexico I avoid the street cigar sellers like the plague. Go to my trusted shop and hang out there. Next time I am there, I am on a quest for Cohibos as many as I can buy. I might even try to steal one of the Cohibo squirrels just for fun. Coming back to the states I probably will carry them in my pocket for all to see. No Sir, Customs man, these are not Cohibas, they are Cohibos made in Habanos. No embargo on those.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> No embargo on those.


Cubo and the United States are very friendly, no trade embargo there.....:tu


----------



## Lionfish (Dec 23, 2007)

This Cohibo thing just gets funnier and funnier. If anyone gets their hands on a few Cohibo's, ill be willing to do a trade for one of my limited edition Cohiba Tubo Esplendidos. Yup in a tube, I know its the real deal because I bought it from a cuban guy at a cuban resturant in Pomona, Ca. so it has to be real! lol.


----------

